# how long to run hcg



## DEE151 (May 6, 2011)

i have always herd mix reviews on this, so wen running hcg do you run it one week into pct then stop and continue pct for the rest of the 3 wks? or do you run your hcg the how 4 wks of pct?


----------



## GMO (May 7, 2011)

DEE151 said:


> i have always herd mix reviews on this, so wen running hcg do you run it one week into pct then stop and continue pct for the rest of the 3 wks? or do you run your hcg the how 4 wks of pct?



You do not want to run hcg during PCT.  It suppresses natural LH production.


----------



## DEE151 (May 7, 2011)

GMO said:


> You do not want to run hcg during PCT. It suppresses natural LH production.


 so should hcg be stop 1 week be for you start pct?


----------



## Himik (May 7, 2011)

I would stop injecting HCG 5-10 days after the last shot of test e. If it is a short ester, I would stop the same day i am done with the cycle.


----------



## DEE151 (May 7, 2011)

Himik said:


> I would stop injecting HCG 5-10 days after the last shot of test e. If it is a short ester, I would stop the same day i am done with the cycle.


 yes test e. thanks for the advice i will go with the stop 10 days after last injection.


----------

